# Campsite



## Rtailor (Jul 5, 2021)

We are planning to backpacking(3D/2N) presidential range traverse with plan of spending first at the Perch, what if we don't get platforms there what's our next possible option? Thanks


----------



## Quietman (Jul 10, 2021)

Check out this site for NE hiking info.  VFTT is not as active is it once was, but lots of good info there.

3 day Presi Traverse


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jun 23, 2022)

I'd hike GooseEye Mt. in The Maine Whites. The Whites in N.H. are like hiking in a mall.

In Maine, you'll be alone. 






						Mt. Carlo and Goose Eyes (June 8, 2019) - 9 hours
					

Click on pictures to enlarge.




					projects.iq.harvard.edu


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jun 28, 2022)

If you are in Concord there are many trails.

The best are on Fisk Hill, and The one on Oak Hill Rd.

There are trails on the Yellow and Blue Trails in South Concord, Bow Line. This is an old Silver Mine....

And The Quarries are fair game and dangerous as F***.

Swim at the Sewalls Falls Dam and You will be loving life, this is my land and it knows me by name.









						Sewalls Falls Recreation Area has a complicated history with electricity
					

Even as New Hampshire tries to figure out what our energy future will look like, a stroll through one of the nicest parks in Concord gives a glimpse of our energy past.In some ways, it’s not all that different.You know today’s debate about the...




					www.concordmonitor.com


----------



## pedxing (Jul 1, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> I'd hike GooseEye Mt. in The Maine Whites. The Whites in N.H. are like hiking in a mall.
> 
> In Maine, you'll be alone.
> 
> ...


I have been so overwhelmed by crowds in the White Mountains of NH, that I avoid weekends.   I love the mountains of Maine, but the drive is much longer.  I assume the OP has completed his hike and found a good place to camp.


----------

